# WPA Supplicant [SOLVED]

## snakeo2

After recent major update WPA is no longer working. I've read that "libnl-3.x.x" breaks wpa_supplicant which I think it's the case for me. One thread I found suggested to remove "libnl-3.x.x" and downgrade to "libnl-1.0". This may sound like a dumb question, but what is the command to install a specific version of a package? I'm currently chrooted, so if you need any specific information, please let me know. Thanks.

----------

## audiodef

That's easy.

```

emerge =libnl-1.1-r3

```

Or whatever version you need.

To keep unwanted versions from coming back, put them in package.mask:

/etc/portage/package.mask

```

>dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r3

```

That tells Portage to not install any version of libnl greater than that. If you do that first, you should simply be able to emerge libnl and it will downgrade.

----------

## snakeo2

Thanks for the tip. I removed the version causing issues and installed version 3.2.14 and wireless working again.

----------

